# NMEA power clarification and what are these other wires?



## TeamJib (6 mo ago)

Hey folks. Happy Thanksgiving.
I am working on installing the nmea network








so I plan to add some bullet connections to the nmea power cable and connect them to the grey and back wires. I am getting under 12v of power but my understanding is that the nmea network only needs about 10.

curious what the blue and black wires are? Also any idea what these wires are coming off the harness?








on the 2 at the far right I was getting 12v.
This is on a Suzuki 90
Thanks


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

It looks like the blue and black are labeled. Do you not have some sort of instructions for wiring this system up? I found some detailed instructions online for a client of mine but I can’t find them at the moment.
You should look for a wiring diagram for your specific outboard as well, that would be very helpful.


----------



## TeamJib (6 mo ago)

Yes it is just labeled as “2”
I don’t have instructions, either lost or tossed them. The boat builder put the engine cable in.
I have a couple other Suzuki engines and have been able to find some diagrams and info on line but seems that they keep their information pretty close to the vest, I suppose to support their dealers and maintenance techs.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Best I could do brother



https://outboarddirect.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/12/99518-03180-03A-Rigging-Manual.pdf


----------



## TeamJib (6 mo ago)

The black and grey nmea labeled wires were sufficient to power the network. Fyi


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

TeamJib said:


> The black and grey nmea labeled wires were sufficient to power the network. Fyi


Did you figure out what the black and blue wires were? I saw several schematics showing the blue was for the kill switch but those in your photo were plugged from the factory.


----------



## TeamJib (6 mo ago)

From what I have discovered it looks like the black and blue wires are for a fuel tank sender. The yellow is supposedly the new marine standard for negative power... maybe. Found this in a manual for the suzuki smg4 gauge.


----------

